# [User-Review] Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad



## GxGamer (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einleitung*

Willkommen zu meinem kleinen User-Review des Gamepads Xeox Pro des Herstellers Speedlink.
Bei dem Gamepad handelt es sich um einen Klon des XBox 360 Controllers von Microsoft. Es gab bereits eine Version des Xeox. Das "Ur-Xeox" war ein reines Direct-Input Gamepad.

Der originale Xbox-360 Controller von Microsoft verwendet die von Microsoft eingeführte X-Input Schnittstelle. Moderne Spiele nutzen diese, um eine einfache Konfiguration und Kombatibilität zum Controller zu gewährleisten. Anschliessen, einschalten und losspielen lautet die Devise.

Hersteller anderer Gamepads sind damit in den Hintergrund geraten. Teils leidet die Kompatibilität aber auch der Komfort treibt die Spieler zum Xbox-360 Controller.
Speedlink hat seinen Controller das "Ur-Xeox" nun deutlich aufgewertet: Dieser unterstützt nun X-Input als auch Direct-Input. Kann das neue Xeox mit dem Original mithalten oder ihn sogar übertrumpfen?

*Verpackung*

Das Xeox Pro befindet sich in einem stabilen Pappkarton, welcher zusätzlich noch verschweisst ist. Auf dem Karton findet man die üblichen Infos zu Kabellängen, Features, Kompatibilität usw.
Im Karton findet man das Gamepad, eine Treiber-CD und eine Kurzanleitung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Impressionen und Details*

Das Gamepad macht einen guten Eindruck. Es fasst sich angenehm an und liegt gut in der Hand. Durch die gummierte Oberfläche rutscht es weniger weg. Die Tasten haben einen ordentlichen Druckpunkt und geben deutliches Feedback. Die Ministicks sind entscheidend präziser als beim Original und kehren in die korrekte Mittelstellung zurück. Eine Todeszone von 25% wie beim Original ist nicht mehr nötig. Start- und Backbutton sind etwas oberhalb des Leuchtkreises angeordnet, nicht direkt daneben. Dies empfand ich als positiv, da der Abstand zum rechten Ministick größer ist und dieser somit nicht bei jeder Betätigung des Startknopfes berührt wird. Das digitale Steuerkreuz ist extrem wackelig, reagiert aber noch gut. Zusätzlich verfügt das Gamepad noch über eine Turbotaste, welche einen ausgewählten Button in schneller Wiederholung betätigen lässt (Schnellfeuer). Über den Sinn der Taste kann man streiten, zu Zeiten von Arcade-Shootern war dies durchaus sinnvoll. Mir fällt kein modernes Spiel ein, bei dem diese Funktion zu gebrauchen wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Schultertasten sind wie die restlichen Knöpfe gut erreichbar und geben gutes Feedback. Beim Xeox Pro setzt der Hersteller auf Gummidome bei den Schultertasten, beim Original sind es taktile Knöpfe. Die analogen Trigger leiden jedoch wie das Ur-Xeox unter einer zu schwachen Federung: Sie kehren zwar immer anständig in die neutrale Position zurück und arbeiten auch präzise, man spürt allerdings kaum wenn man sie betätigt. Ein stärkerer Widerstand wäre wünschenswert. Auf der Unterseite des Controllers findet man auch den Schalter zum Umschalten des Modus: X-Input oder Direct-Input. Das Xeox Pro hat auch die Griffmulden des Ursprungs-Xeox übernommen, die Finger finden hier sehr guten Halt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut zu erkennen ist die Feder. Würde Speedlink hier eine stärkere einsetzen, gäbe es einen Kritikpunkt weniger. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Der Test*

Zunächst muss der Treiber installiert werden, dazu nehme ich den aktuellsten von der Herstellerhomepage. Dies ist mit 2 Klicks erledigt.
Der erste Anschluss erfolgte im X-Input Modus. Das Gamepad wird dabei tatsächlich als originaler Controller erkannt und angezeigt. Anders als beim Original lässt sich im Treibermenü allerdings noch die Einstellungen überprüfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann das Gamepad im eingeschalteten Zustand in den Direct-Input Modus versetzen, dann wird es als normales Gamepad erkannt und lässt sich bei Bedarf entsprechend kalibrieren.
Hier lässt sich auch die Vibrationsfunktion testen, welche ebenfalls (Aussage-)kräftig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spieletest*

Hier nun die Liste der ausprobierten Spiele und welche Modi funktionieren.
Ich versuche das mal mit einem Ampelsystem:
Voll kompatibel *= Alle Tasten und Hebel/Achsen funktionieren auf Anhieb oder lassen sich zumindest komplett konfigurieren
Eingeschränkt kompatibel = Gamepad wird erkannt, einzelne Tasten oder Achsen lassen sich jedoch nicht zuweisen
Nicht kompatibel = Gamepad funktioniert gar nicht.

*Im X-Input Modus wird vorausgesetzt das die Tasten nicht extra konfiguriert werden müssen (Stichwort Komfort).



*Spiel*
|
*X-Input*
|
*Direct-Input*
|
*Anmerkung / festgestellte Fehler*

Audiosurf|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Batman Arkham City Game of the Year Edition|
Voll kompatibel
|Noch nicht getestet
Blade Kitten|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Vertikale Achse des rechten Ministicks reagiert nicht
Crysis 1|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Crysis 3|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Dead Space|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|A,B,X,Y-Buttons vertauscht, keine Vibration (D-Input)
Dead Space 2|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|A,B,X,Y-Buttons vertauscht, keine Vibration (D-Input)
Dirt 3|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Keine Steuerung im Menü, analoge Trigger arbeiten digital (D-Input)
DLC Quest|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Euro Truck Simulator 2|
Voll kompatibel
|
Voll kompatibel

Fable III|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Grandia 2|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|
Voll kompatibel
|Stick/Steurkreuz funktioniert auf Titelbildschirm nicht (X-Input)
Grand Theft Auto IV|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Grid 2|
Voll kompatibel
|
Voll kompatibel
|Lenkung extrem empfindlich, 
*sehr*
 kräftige Vibration (D-Input)
Hydrophobia Prophecy|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Keine Vibration (Beide Modi), Einige Tasten vertauscht (D-Input)
I am Alive|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Jet Set Radio (Steam)|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Tasten vertauscht, Analogtrigger reagieren nicht (D-Input)
Jurassic Park the Game|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013|
Voll kompatibel
|Noch nicht getestet
Limbo|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Metro 2033|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Mirrors Edge|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Einige Achsen und Tasten vertauscht (D-Input)
Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005)|
Eingeschränkt kombatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Vibration funktioniert nicht (X-Input),Analoger Trigger arbeitet nur digital(D-Input)
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010)|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Analoge Trigger arbeiten nur digital (D-Input)
Need for Speed World|
Nicht kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
| Gamepad zeigt keine Reaktion*
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within|
Voll kompatibel
|
Voll kompatibel

Race Driver Grid|
Voll kompatibel
|Noch nicht getestet
Rage|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Recettear: An Item Shop`s Tale|
Voll kompatibel
|
Voll kompatibel

Resident Evil 5|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Vibration kaum spürbar (X-Input), Rechter Stick funktioniert nicht (D-Input)
Sleeping Dogs|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|einige Tasten & Analogtrigger vertauscht, rechter Stick funktioniert nicht (D-Input)
Sonic Generations|
Voll kompatibel
|
Eingeschränkt kompatibel
|Keine Vibration unter D-Input
Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 2|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Spectraball|
Voll kompatibel
|
Voll kompatibel

The Walking Dead (Telltale)|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
Tomb Raider Underworld|
Voll kompatibel
|
Voll kompatibel

Venetica|
Voll kompatibel
|
Nicht kompatibel
|Gamepad wird unter D-Input nicht erkannt/reagiert nicht
X-Blades|
Voll Kompatibel
|
Voll Kompatibel*Anmerkung: In Need for Speed World lässt sich die Steuerung generell nicht konfigurieren, gilt auch für Tastatur.​
Solltet ihr weitere Vorschläge für Spiele haben, die ich auf Kompatibilität testen soll würde ich mich freuen diese zu erfahren. Vielleicht habe ich entsprechendes Game ja da.
Die Tabelle ist noch im Wachstum, ich probiere nach und nach immer mehr Spiele aus. Langsam lässt sich auch erkennen, warum der Markt an "normalen" Gamepads mit D-Input geschrumpft ist, viele Spiele werden halt von Konsole übertragen und somit an den Xbox-Controller angepasst.

*Fazit*

Das Speedlink Xeox hat es geschafft den Platzhirsch vom Thron zu stossen. Es ist in allen getesteten Spielen (mindestens) exakt so kompatibel und leicht zu bedienen wie der originale Controller (Die einzige Ausnahme stellt Need for Speed World dar. Dieses Game hat aber auch die Eigenheit die Steuerung nicht anpassen zu können, unabhängig vom Eingabegerät). Dazu kommen die präziseren Ministicks und die bessere Ergnomie durch Gummierung und Griffmulden. Anlass zur Kritik gibt es für das extrem wackelige digitale Steuerkreuz und die zu lasche Federung der analogen Trigger. Das Xeox Pro ist ebenfalls als Wireless oder kabelgebunden erhältlich. Letztendlich muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm besser in der Hand liegt, deshalb gilt auch hier: Mal im Geschäft in die Hand nehmen und schauen was einem besser gefällt. Rein von der Software und der Kompatibilitat ist das Xeox Pro dem originalen XBox360 Controller ebenbürtig und dabei preislich günstiger. Das Xeox Pro hat es geschafft mein neuer Favorit zu sein und ich empfehle es gerne weiter.

Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad schwarz, USB (PC) (SL-6556-BK)
Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad Wireless (PC/PS3) (SL-4446-BK)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Mai 2013)

Sodala, Review ist online


----------



## Skyzow (4. Mai 2013)

Schönes Review.   
Kannst du noch was zur Wertigkeit sagen im Vergleich zum Original?


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2013)

Was genau meinst du mit Wertigkeit?


----------



## Huggy_Bear (6. Mai 2013)

Danke erstmal für den Test!

Bin gerade am Überlegen, mir ein Xbox Pad zu holen, da kommt mir eine gute Alternative sehr recht, aber ich hab da noch ne Frage, die du mir vielleicht beantworten kannst:

Kann man an einem Empfänger auch mehrere Pads betreiben oder nur immer eins?


----------



## Pas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Schöner Test, ich kenne von einem Bekannten die PS3 Variante in Xbox 360 Form und bis auf das Steuerkreuz und die etwas schlechteren Trigger im Vergleich zum Original fand ich den auch gut. Würde ich auch jedem empfehlen, der den Dualshock 3 von der Form nicht mag und eine Alternative sucht.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Mai 2013)

Huggy_Bear schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für den Test!
> 
> Bin gerade  am Überlegen, mir ein Xbox Pad zu holen, da kommt mir eine gute  Alternative sehr recht, aber ich hab da noch ne Frage, die du mir  vielleicht beantworten kannst:
> 
> Kann man an einem Empfänger auch mehrere Pads betreiben oder nur immer eins?



Ich glaube dir ist das Kabel entgangen, welches auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, oder? 
Daher kann ich dir die Frage nicht beantworten. Laut Bedienungsanleitung sollte aber nur 1 Controller funktionieren. Es gibt die Controller aber auch nicht ohne Empfänger zu kaufen, also haste notfalls immer einen extra Empfänger dafür da.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Mai 2013)

Ich besitze die USB-Kabel-Version auch und nutze es, um Portal2 Splitscreen oder Koop zu spielen, sowie für World of Warplanes.
Auch ich bin der Meinung, das es das bester Gamepad ist, das es zur Zeit gibt. Die Oberfläche hat genau die richtige Griffigkeit und fühlt sich obdrein auch gut an, nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt.
Die Druckpunkte sind super, allerdings empfinde ich die Knöpfe ebenso wie das Steuerkreuz als etwas wackelig. Das Steuerkreuz hat sogar sehr viel Spiel, bevor es Eingaben entgegen nimmt.
Das Gewicht stimmt, allerdings sind entweder meine Hände etwas groß, oder das Pad ansich etwas klein.
Aber ganz ehrlich: Bei dem Preis, auch für die kabellose Variante, das Beste, das man zur Zeit haben kann.


----------



## Superwip (6. Mai 2013)

> Solltet ihr weitere Vorschläge für Spiele haben, die ich auf Kompatibilität testen soll würde ich mich freuen diese zu erfahren


 
GTA San Andreas
X-Wing Alliance


----------



## Huggy_Bear (6. Mai 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir ist das Kabel entgangen, welches auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, oder?



Doch, doch, habe ich schon gesehen, aber ich dachte mir, dass du das ja vielleicht dennoch beantworten kannst, was ja auch der Fall ist.
Habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht klappt. Mit dem Adapter von Microsoft kann man ja bis zu vier Controller bedienen, soweit ich mich erinnere. Ich kann mir durchaus Szenarien vorstellen, wo das praktischer ist, als alle USB-Ports voll zu stecken.

Dennoch gutes Teil, wie ich finde, wenn es denn auch auf Dauer hält, was es verspricht. Vielleicht starte ich mal meinen persönlichen Langzeittest


----------



## GxGamer (6. Mai 2013)

Kann man beim Original auch. Habs damals mit 2 ausprobiert. Jedoch habe ich nie mehr als einen Controller benötigt.
Eine richtige Auswahl an Prügelspielen gibt es auf dem PC nicht und Rennspiele spielt man nicht mehr an einem Rechner via Splitscreen wie früher.
Insofern ist es für mich nicht negativ wenn nur 1 pro Empfänger anschliessbar ist.



Superwip schrieb:


> GTA San Andreas
> X-Wing Alliance



Das X-Wing Alliance hab ich nicht und GTA San Andreas scheint mir mit Windows 7 nicht kompatibel zu sein, jedenfalls habe ich auch ganz ohne Gamepad so meine Probleme damit das zum laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (10. September 2013)

Ich hoffe hier antwortet noch einer.
Ich habe mir auch das Gamepad zugelegt, allerdings sind die Deadzones der Analogsticks gigantisch. Bereits bei einer Auslenkung von 70-80% wird das Volle Signal ausgegeben. Dadurch leidet die Präzision enorm. Wenn ich voll ausschlage und dann minimal zurück gehen will gehts nicht, da ja durch die Deadzone immer noch 100% Ausschlag erkannt werden.
Habt ihr auch das Problem? lässt sich in den Gamepadeinstellungen gut prüfen. Da ich das Gamepad wegen eines defektes eh umtausche, würde ich von meinem Rückgaberecht direkt gebrauch machen, sofern die Deadzones ein allgemeines Problem sind.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. September 2013)

Nö, ich hab das Problem nicht, ich hab mir sogar noch ein zweites, wireless dazugekauft, so begeistert bin ich.


----------



## Der Schpammer (10. September 2013)

Okay, danke für die Antwort, ich habe es Reklamiert und man sendet mir einen Ersatz, das Alte wollen die nicht mehr... Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es dort anders ist. Was hast du für ein System? 32 oder 64 Bit? Und welches Windows? Weil sonst muss ich es mal an einem anderen PC verwenden.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. September 2013)

Win 8 x64 Pro


----------



## Der Schpammer (10. September 2013)

Okay, und wenn du in den Gamepadeinstellungen die Sticks komplett rumdrehst, wandert der Punkt in dem Kasten im Kreis oder kommt der auch in die Ecken? Weil beim Xbox360 Pad ergibts nen Kreis, beim Xeox Pro ein Quadrat. Sonst muss ichs mal an nem anderen PC testen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. September 2013)

Beide kommen in die Ecken.


----------



## Der Schpammer (10. September 2013)

Okay, danke, und du hast echt keine Deadzone außenrum? Bin mal gespannt auf den Ersatz.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. September 2013)

Hm, also ne kleine vielleicht schon, aber ich könnte Dir nicht genau sagen wie groß. 20-30% ist die Deadzone auf jeden Fall nicht groß, gefühlt vielleicht 5, maximal 10%. Und nach etwas Gewöhnungszeit...ich komm damit super klar, spiele damit unter anderem World of Warplanes, da muß man schon gut (exakt und schnell) zielen können und das geht meiner Meinung für eine entspannte Runde vom Sofa aus ganz gut. Klar, wenn mich der Ehrgeiz packt, nehm ich lieber die Tastatur oder den Joystick. Aber Spiele wie Remember Me oder Skyrim oder Tomb Raider oder Mirror's Edge...dafür reicht es alle mal. Ich behaupte mal, das liegt aber auch daran, das man nicht gegen andere Spieler antritt.


----------



## Der Schpammer (10. September 2013)

Gut, dann habe ich vllt. kein Augenmaß. Dann muss ich mich wohl auch daran gewöhnen, Danke für deine Mühen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. September 2013)

Gerne.


----------



## Monsjo (12. November 2013)

Die Oberfläche sieht ja toll aus, ist die wirklich komplett gummiert?


----------



## Der Schpammer (12. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die Oberfläche sieht ja toll aus, ist die wirklich komplett gummiert?



Ja, das Gehäuse ist wirklich komplett mit diesem Material überzogen. Hat bei mir dazu geführt, dass die Facebuttons ab und an hängen geblieben sind, ein ganz kleinen wenig Öl hilft da, kann auch Salatöl vom Aldi sein


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. November 2013)

Das ist mir noch nicht passiert. Ich würde aber auch dann kein Speiseöl nehmen, das wird irgendwann ranzig. Silikonöl aus der Spraydose sollte es auch tun.


----------



## Jonnsta (29. November 2013)

Also bei mir klappt das mit dem "X-Input" nicht. Das Teil wird mir auch nur als "HID-konformer GameController" angezeigt und nicht als "Xeox"... hab das 4446-BK-01, Treiber installiert und Win 7 x64 SP1. Mit Grid 2 geht da nichts mit X-Input, sondern nur Direct Input :/
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. November 2013)

Jonnsta schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt das mit dem "X-Input" nicht. Das Teil wird mir auch nur als "HID-konformer GameController" angezeigt und nicht als "Xeox"... hab das 4446-BK-01, Treiber installiert und Win 7 x64 SP1. Mit Grid 2 geht da nichts mit X-Input, sondern nur Direct Input :/
> Hat jemand ne Idee?


 Jap, Du hast den falschen gekauft, den PS3-Controller. Auch erkennbar an X, O, Dreieock und Kreis als Tasten.
Du brauchst den XBox360-Controller...


----------



## Jonnsta (29. November 2013)

Häh, aber genau der, und der 6556, wird hier doch rezensiert?!
siehe erste Seite.
Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad Wireless (PC/PS3) (SL-4446-BK)

Und laut diesem Review unterstützt das 4446-BK auch "X-Input":
http://www.plughead.net/review-speedlink-xeox-gamepad-pcps3

Was mach ich falsch?

Hier mal Bilder meiner Geräteinformationen:
[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/31/pa6m.jpg]
[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/801/i8b7.jpg]
[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/4/63zu.jpg]
[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/7/wvi8.jpg]
[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/132/h4wf.jpg]


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. November 2013)

Jonnsta schrieb:


> Häh, aber genau der, und der 6556, wird hier doch rezensiert?!
> siehe erste Seite.
> Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad Wireless (PC/PS3) (SL-4446-BK)
> 
> ...



Guck Dir nochmal die Bilder im ersten Beitrag auf der ersten Seite nochmal genau an, da findet man A, B, Y und X als Tasten, es handelt sich daher eindeutig um den 6556.
Auch das Review auf Plughead tested den 6556, wie man an den Tasten erkennt (da steht auch nirgends das das 4446 X-Input unterstützen würde)
Du hast aber den 4446.




> Was mach ich falsch?


Nichts, es geht einfach nicht.




> Hier mal Bilder meiner Geräteinformationen:
> [img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/31/pa6m.jpg]
> [img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/801/i8b7.jpg]
> [img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/4/63zu.jpg]
> ...


 Danke, bringt aber auch nichts.


----------



## GxGamer (29. November 2013)

Also in dem von dir verlinkten Review steht folgendes...

*  PC version isn’t a 100% compatibility match for an Xbox controller (but it’s close)*
*Both variants support DirectInput games on PC*

In der Überschrift steht auch X-Input, aber so ein Review ist ja nicht verbindlich. Haste denn den Schalter an der Unterseite?
Haste eigentlich auch den Treiber installiert?
http://www.speedlink.com/?p=2&cat=4325&pid=30124&paus=2


----------



## Jonnsta (29. November 2013)

> Guck Dir nochmal die Bilder im ersten Beitrag auf der ersten Seite nochmal genau an, da findet man A, B, Y und X als Tasten, es handelt sich daher eindeutig um den 6556.
> Auch das Review auf Plughead tested den 6556, wie man an den Tasten erkennt (da steht auch nirgends das das 4446 X-Input unterstützen würde)
> Du hast aber den 4446.


Ja aber warum linkt der OP das 4446 noch dazu, wenn er nur das 6556 testet? Es handelt sich ja offenbar um zwei Gamepad mit unterschiedlichem Funktionsumfang! Macht doch keinen Sinn.



> In der Überschrift steht auch X-Input, aber so ein Review ist ja nicht verbindlich. Haste denn den Schalter an der Unterseite?
> Haste eigentlich auch den Treiber installiert?


Ja, die setup.exe schon zehnmal laufen lassen, da passiert nicht viel. Leider kann man die treiber .inf oder .sys auch nicht extrahieren (7z), so dass einem nur die Ausführung der .exe bleibt.
Den Schalter habe ich nicht.
Habe mir jetzt die komplette Verpackung nochmal angeschaut, da steht auf der Rückseite ganz klein: "For PC:[...]. DirectInput Games Only. [...]". Das steht sonst nirgends! Weder Webseite, noch sonst.
Naja, damit hat sich das wohl erledigt, und der Review von Plughead ist falsch.
Sorry für die Umstände.
Und Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Rückmeldung!


----------



## PaulTheBro (31. Mai 2014)

Für alle Zweifler.
Es funktionieren auch 2 dieser Controller an einem PC. Habe sie selbst daheim und es funktioniert "relativ" einwandfrei.
Lediglich die Einrichtung benötigt ein wenig Glück, da oft nur einer erkannt wird.


----------



## Nobody1995 (17. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich den "alten" Xeox controller den Sl-6555 und dort hat man ein kleines oder eher ein großes Problem in einigen spielen, denn man kann die beiden Trigger nicht gleichzeitig drücken das heißt wenn man in z.b. GTA 4 mit LT zielt kann man nicht noch RT drücken zum schießen weil sich das dann gegenseitig "aufhebt" dies liegt glaube ich daran das nur eine achse für die beiden Trigger benutzt wird. ist das jetzt beim neuen Xeox Pro anders mit seine Xinput mode welcher ja eigentlich wie beim Orginal x360 pad jetzt ja 2 Achsen bieten sollte ?

@GxGamer


----------



## thekerub (18. Juni 2014)

Nobody1995 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich den "alten" Xeox controller den Sl-6555 und dort hat man ein kleines oder eher ein großes Problem in einigen spielen, denn man kann die beiden Trigger nicht gleichzeitig drücken das heißt wenn man in z.b. GTA 4 mit LT zielt kann man nicht noch RT drücken zum schießen weil sich das dann gegenseitig "aufhebt" dies liegt glaube ich daran das nur eine achse für die beiden Trigger benutzt wird. ist das jetzt beim neuen Xeox Pro anders mit seine Xinput mode welcher ja eigentlich wie beim Orginal x360 pad jetzt ja 2 Achsen bieten sollte ?


Also ich habe den Xeox Pro für die PS3. Ist praktisch das gleiche nur kabellos, die Tasten haben aber die PS-Symbole. Bei mir funktionieren über den PC-Modus (xinput) die Schultertasten wie normale Buttons, heißt man kann beide gleichzeitig drücken, aber nicht den Druck kontrollieren. Im PS3-Modus mit MotionInJoy funktioniert allerdings alles wunderprächtig wie es soll.


----------



## Der Schpammer (18. Juni 2014)

Das Xeox Pro für die PS3 ist nicht genau das gleiche, es unterstützt im Gegensatz zum "normalen" kein DirectInput.

Also, das Xeox Pro hat zwei Modi, einmal XInput (Trigger sind eine Achse/ 360 Modus) und dann Direct Input (Trigger sind Tasten, wie damals beim Dualshock 2 R2 und L2).
Im XInput Modus wird das Gamepad als Xbox 360 Controller erkannt und so auch von kompatiblen Spielen behandelt, d.h. GTA 4 unterstützt das Pad von Haus aus und mappt die Steuerung der Xbox. Wenn du aber in der Konfiguration nachguckst werden die Trigger immer noch als eine Achse Behandelt, d.h. sie heben sich auf. Kompatible Spiele haben damit kein Problem, sie können Links von Rechts unterscheiden, egal ob man nur einen oder beide Trigger betätigt, wenn du aber ein inkompatibles Spiel nimmst (z.B. TrackMania) kannst du zwar mit den Triggern Gas geben und Bremsen, aber eben nicht beides gleichlzeitig.


----------



## Nobody1995 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir den Controller jetzt gekauft und konnte ihn auch ein bischen testen nun habe ich aber ein Problem das meiner meinung nach die Deadzone viel zu größ ist, also präzises schießen unmöglich ist. mit dem alten Xeox pad ging das hunder mal besser. kann man die Deadzone irgentwie einstellen ( Treiber habe ich von der CD schon instaliert) ??


----------



## Der Schpammer (18. Juni 2014)

Nobody1995 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Controller jetzt gekauft und konnte ihn auch ein bischen testen nun habe ich aber ein Problem das meiner meinung nach die Deadzone viel zu größ ist, also präzises schießen unmöglich ist. mit dem alten Xeox pad ging das hunder mal besser. kann man die Deadzone irgentwie einstellen ( Treiber habe ich von der CD schon instaliert) ??


 
Ne, kann man nicht einstellen, welche Deadzone meinst du? Die innere (reagiert zu spät) oder die äußere (reagiert zu früh)?


----------



## Nobody1995 (18. Juni 2014)

Es fühlt sich so an dan das die Roten stellen auf dem Bild welches hir angehangen habe nicht reagieren, so das ich nur total ungenau zielen kann.

edit: Also der Roter Bereich reagiert nicht und der graue reagiert.

Ansonsten schicke ich das einfach wieder zurück (solte ja bei Amazon kein Problem sein) und kaufe mir dan das Orginal 360 pad die paar € mehr sind ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## Der Schpammer (18. Juni 2014)

Das dürfte so eigentlich nicht sein. Bei mir gibt es zwei Deadzones, die sind aber beide Kreisförmig, einmal innen (relativ klein) und einmal außen (doch schon ein Stückchen größer). Wenn du auf DirectInput verzichten kannst, würde ich zum originalen Microsoft Controller raten, für mich persönlich ist das XEOX ein ganz guter Kompromiss.


----------



## heXdot (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Forum,

also ich besitze 2 von den wireless Xeox für den PC (beim ersten war der Dongle kaputt daher wurde mir ein zweiter zugeschickt und ich durfte den ersten behalten).

Ich kann die "Todeszonen" die Nobody1995 über mir aufzeigt bei beiden Controllern die ich besitze bestätigen, denke daher dass diese doch Standard sind (zumindest bei den wireless). Allerdings ist es nicht so als würden die Sticks in diesem Bereich überhaupt nicht reagieren, sondern es wird eher eine Art "Fixierung" der vertikalen und horizontalen Achsen vorgenommen. Die Bewegung in diesem Bereich wird also ignoriert und als direkte 0°, 90°, 180° oder 270° Bewegung interpretiert. Ist für manche 'Casual Games' vielleicht gar nicht so schlimm, für alle "ernsten" Angelegenheiten sollte man aber vielleicht lieber auf andere Controller ausweichen.

Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren wie PaulTheBro es hinbekommen hat beide Controller mit einem Dongle zu verbinden. Ich kriege das beim besten Willen nicht zum laufen. Vielleicht gibt es da irgendeinen Trick wann und wie man die Controller anmeldet?

EDIT:
Habe jetzt nochmal das Stick-Verhalten mit dem orginalen 360 Controller und dem Dualshock 3 am PC verglichen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der DS3 das gleiche von mir oben beschriebene Verhalten aufweist, wenn auch vielleicht ein wenig dezenter. Der 360 hingegen zeigt keine Fixierung an den Achsen. Vielleicht orientiert sich der XEOX hier einfach näher an dem PS3 System da es ihn ja auch als PS3 Controller gibt.


----------



## Der Schpammer (12. Juli 2014)

heXdot schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> also ich besitze 2 von den wireless Xeox für den PC (beim ersten war der Dongle kaputt daher wurde mir ein zweiter zugeschickt und ich durfte den ersten behalten).
> 
> ...


 
Die Sticks beim Xeox verhalten sich anders als beim 360 Original, in den Einstellungen kann man ja sehen was bewegt und gedrückt wird. Wenn man beim Xeox den linken Stick im Kreis bewegt erreicht man in der "Box" alle Ecken, beim 360 Pad wird ein Kreis abgefahren und erreicht nur auf den Hauptachsen die Werte wie das Xeox.
Und ich glaube 2 Pads über ein Dongle gehen nicht.


----------

